# New Option for Goat Pregnancy Testing



## SalteyLove

There has been some recent hub-bub in the Goat Health and Care group on Facebook regarding the P-Test from Emlab Genetics.

http://www.emlabgenetics.com/Pages/PTEST.aspx

The test is designed for cattle but folks are using it successfully on goats and sheep. It is a DIY at-home urine pregnancy test for pregnancy. So far it is up in the air how far along in pregnancy they need to be for this to work.

The cost is around $30 for 10 tests shipped to you.


----------



## AncientBlue

We must think alike because I just posted on the same thing too. lol


----------



## LadySecret

That's cool but I don't look forward to following my goats around and collecting urine.


----------



## SalteyLove

Whoops - sorry Ancient Blue! I tried to do a quick search and didn't see another thread about it! Can you put a link to your thread here so everyone sees both?

I just emailed the lab to ask about what time in the pregnancy it should be used for goats, and unfortunately they said 50-60 days, better to do 60 for accuracy. So quite a bit later than the blood tests but similar to the mail-in urine sample tests through BET labs.

LadySecret - I haven't watched the Emlab video yet, but the dr. indicated that the method of encouraging cattle to pee should work on goats.


----------



## Dairy_goat

That is cool! Has anyone tried the pregnancy test out on their goats yet?


----------



## billiejw89

Cool! I think I'm gonna try it this year.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I love the idea, but I so wish they'd develop a test that could tell you sooner than that. Rebreeding can be tough if you wait too long!


----------



## AncientBlue

I saw some people on FB say that it was accurate at 21 days from their experience. I have not personally used it and I'm pretty darn sure all three of mine are pregnant. Not much doubt with Annabelle going from 72lbs to 84lbs in 2.5 months, either she's pregnant or one fat goat.

I'm gonna see if I can delete my post on this subject. We said the same thing.


----------



## toth boer goats

That would be so neat.


----------



## Jessica84

That's only $3 a test so cheap enough that you could play with it and figure out when the soonest you can tell if they are bred. I'm going for it! Drawing blood is more ideal yes but for people like me who are basically a solo operation till the kids get big enough to actually hold a boer doe this is perfect!! I have a doe that is about 70 right now and a dang Nubian that got bred today so I'm gonna order and play with this 
As for collecting the pee, I thought about this before with the bleach test, 1ml really isn't that much, I wonder if I got my prolapse harness and put a wad of paper towels place at their girly parts if I could just ring 1ml out (thinking) I know the Nubian would be easy to get a sample but that other one is not a overly nice doe...........just something to think about


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Wow! That sounds great!


----------



## janeen128

I think I'll order this too


----------



## Laney3535

I did some research. So this test should work beginning at 15-20 days in goats. Goats and cattle do not produce the same amounts of Estrone Sulfate at the same time. Since a cows gestation is longer, you have to wait longer to test. Goats begin producing the hormone this test, tests for at 15-20 days. And from what I have been reading about this hormone in goats, they continue to create this hormone throughout pregnancy, and the more kids there are, the higher the levels will be. The test won't show how high the level is, but I still find that interesting.


----------



## billiejw89

I just had my doe bred yesterday, I am going to test this out on her. I will test her at 20 days, and 60 days. I will also send blood into biopryn.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oooo, I do like the sound of the test being accurate earlier... $3 per test ain't bad at all!


----------



## SalteyLove

I sent an email to the company regarding the use of this test in goats, here is the reply:

Hi Katey,

The P-Test is a pregnancy test which measures the "pregnancy hormone", estrone sulfate. This hormone is produced by the placenta of pregnant females, including goats and sheep. In goats & sheep, the test should detect pregnancy at 50-60 days after breeding. To be safe, I would recommend testing after 60 days.

When you mix the urine sample in the P-Test vial, the color immediately turns blueish green. After a few minutes, if the color remains blueish-green, the animal is pregnant. If the color turns yellow (color of the urine) the animal is not pregnant. So, the test actually detects if the animal is NOT pregnant.

Accuracy should be 99%. False results can occur with cystic ovary disease (very rare in goats and sheep), testing too early, retained placenta (after kidding), or testing within a few days after the nanny aborted a pregnancy. All of these things are very unlikely. If the test results are questionable, you can always retry in a few weeks.

To collect urine from goats and sheep, you can try the method used in cattle found in this YouTube video.


----------



## SalteyLove

Also folks on Facebook got false positives testing does on day 20 who came back into heat soon after.


----------



## Laney3535

I was just going off of what I have read online and researched about this specific pregnancy hormone in goats. Cystic Ovary disease isn't rare in goats, it happens quite frequently. 

But with the Estrone Sulfate, goats start producing this hormone 15-20 days into gestation. And what I read said that you could test that early. But I may be wrong.


----------



## milk and honey

You would have thought someone would have come up with this years ago....someone's going to get rich


----------



## snrsfarm

For those who are going to try this, please post on here what results you get. I'm sure everyone would love to know.


----------



## Jessica84

How can one tag this some how where it's easy to find later? On my phone


----------



## valleyhavengoats

Jessica, do our have the app on your phone? If so it will have a star on the top of the screen that you hit to subscribe otherwise on the website I think it's the bottom of the page there should be a subscribe option.


----------



## Jessica84

Yes and got it thank you


----------



## Jessica84

Ok got my checks deposited and ordered 100 of them  so once it comes I'm just gonna play with it every week and see when it starts to come up. I had another doe bred yesterday so I have 2 to play with lol


----------



## Laney3535

Jessica84 said:


> Ok got my checks deposited and ordered 100 of them  so once it comes I'm just gonna play with it every week and see when it starts to come up. I had another doe bred yesterday so I have 2 to play with lol


Oh!!! Keep us updated!! Mine are supposed to be here tomorrow


----------



## billiejw89

Mine will be here tomorrow as well. I had another doe bred today, so I will have 2 girls to test on also.


----------



## Laney3535

So we got the tests! Just put the urine in one vial! We will see! So far about 7 minutes and it's still dark blue!


----------



## Jessica84

Yay!! How far along is she?


----------



## Laney3535

18 days


----------



## Laney3535

Two it stayed blue! Woohoo. I didn't doubt that she was pregnant anyways. She always gets mean to me when she is


----------



## thekibblegoddess

Oh please, oh please, oh please let this work! My doe goes into heat on day 21 and again on day 26 or 27. And this is making me crazy trying to get her bred. She was in with the buck for 2 days and 1 night, so she should be preg, but the waiting is killing me. And she has very silent heats, so i could miss if she goes back into heat on day 21. I don't want to go 5 months thinking she's preg and then her not be. I really need her to freshen. When i asked my vet if he would pull blood to pregnancy test her, he actually told me there was no pregnancy test for goats. Really? So I am def on my own here.


----------



## Jessica84

thekibblegoddess said:


> Oh please, oh please, oh please let this work! My doe goes into heat on day 21 and again on day 26 or 27. And this is making me crazy trying to get her bred. She was in with the buck for 2 days and 1 night, so she should be preg, but the waiting is killing me. And she has very silent heats, so i could miss if she goes back into heat on day 21. I don't want to go 5 months thinking she's preg and then her not be. I really need her to freshen. When i asked my vet if he would pull blood to pregnancy test her, he actually told me there was no pregnancy test for goats. Really? So I am def on my own here.


Just ask him to pull blood because you want a vile of goats blood on hand or something and send it in yourself lol 
18 days is a good time to know if they are bred or not. It will be really handy for those who hand breed. I have great respect for those of you who do that. I go crazy just watching if anyone comes back In heat being with the buck 24/7 I couldn't imagine if I really needed to watch. Although mine are pretty much sluts and push their head threw the panel when they are in heat lol
Ok so if it showed up on 18 days I'll by pass my doe that's almost 3 months bred and just play with the two recently bred does and see about how early it works........assuming it gets here before they are 18 days bred lol


----------



## valleyhavengoats

18 days bred, that's awesome. I think I am going to buy and try. Then follow up with a blood draw to double check. This is looking so promising!


----------



## Laney3535

I have a doe who we AI'd who is at day 17 today who I'm gonna test  

I'm praying she's bred she is soooo hard to breed. It a fight to breed her naturally because she wants to be a buck.... She just fights the buck when we try to breed her, but will stand for other does. So this year instead of holding her down to be bred my friend AI'd her with some really nice semen! I'm so excited I'll let y'all know if it says at 17 days or not


----------



## lottsagoats1

My goats would have a fit if I suddenly started molesting them there! If I put a cup on a hook or something and then tied them to the picket line along the side of the buck pen, they will pee as soon as the buck sniffs them.


----------



## Laney3535

Have 4 vials sitting..... 
#1- AI
#2- Natural
#3- Natural 
#4- Not Bred Doeling (in heat)

We are about 5 minutes in 
So far vials #2 and #3 have turned yellow..... Vial #1 is still blue and vial #4 is still blue..... Not sure if I trust this as a pregnancy detector.... These must detect heat as well, which makes them completely useless....


----------



## Laney3535

Okay.... 10 minutes.... #2 and #3 not bred. But #1 and #4 are??? I don't think so


----------



## Laney3535

The two negative does serum is slight tinted green. Not quite the color of the urine but pretty dang close. I'm gonna say these are not accurate :/ but who knows


----------



## Laney3535

Now #2 and #3 look more green?


----------



## Laney3535

It must detect heat because I know for a fact #4 was never bred. She's a 6 month old Doeling who was in heat today.... Thinking I should go out and take her sisters urine as well to see what happens because her sister is not in heat


----------



## Darlaj

We will not know until we play around with it more But between all of us budding goat urine scientists I am certain we can come up with a general consensus


----------



## Jessica84

Wow number 4 is really blue!! Lol I wonder if the green one is like our pregnancy tests, if you take it before the recommended 30 days or whatever it is then it's a faint + sign. I had that when I took it a bit early with my son but was a nice bright + about a week later. 
But yeah it does suck with the one in heat because I mainly want this test for a doe that didn't breed last year and she loved to have casual breedings so I'm thinking that might have played a part with her not settling.......although I'm covering a lot of bases with her


----------



## Laney3535

I'm testing another kid right now who is not in heat so we will see!  2 minutes in and already lightening up


----------



## Laney3535

I'm thinking it will also detect heats  results say not pregnant!


----------



## valleyhavengoats

Well if it does detect heat it may benefit those of us who have those does who never show show a heat, or heavy heat. One of my does was complete guess work and alot of visits over to the buck pen.


----------



## Barnes19

Could be useful for me ... biotracking isn't available in NZ, but some mailorder DIY tests could work. Obviously 60 days is not quick, but its better than nothing which is my option now. This would have been good when I didn't know whether my 4 month old had become pregnant (she jumped two fences it wasn't my fault, if a doeling is willing to get that many electric shocks to get to the boy what can I do?)

I've tried the bleach test and frankly it doesn't work. At best it is a matter of degrees (just how much fizz indicates pregnancy, where is the line drawn?) at worst to be honest even my pregnant goats didn't cause any reaction from the bleach worth writing home about.

However I had no trouble collecting urine. I simply taped a jar or can on the end of a 4 foot stick. My does always pee when they meet me anyway, so I simply waited for the natural to occur and popped the can underneath. They didn't move because they'd already started ... they dried up (with offended looks in my direction) almost immediately they heard the tinkle but that was OK because I already had plenty!


----------



## Darlaj

Well we didn't wait 60 day we got positive at 17 but found we could get positive in a heat as well so I would say test after the first missed heat


----------



## Jessica84

Good thing I ordered 100 because I wonder if it just shows up the day of heat or for a few days. I'll be keeping a eye on my doelings to see what it does there. It'll be tricky to start testing a day or two before a heat but hey I'm a stay at home mom lol. Except for the few I have bred now they will all go with the bucks on the 15 so I don't know if I'll catch any heats there. They all seemed to just come out of heat yesterday


----------



## janeen128

Since I had most of my girls bred in September, I'm going to wait and test a few of them mid November. I'm also going to send blood tests in as well, since I do believe my bucks got to my younger girls too. So, I will have my results then, since that will be near to the 60 day mark...


----------



## lilaalil

I'm going to order some too. Shipping to Hawaii brings it up to close to $40 for 10 tests, but I'm going to go for it. I borrowed a buck in mid-september, and I'm pretty sure my doe went back into heat about 3 1/2 weeks later, but I want to double-check before re-borrowing the buck. I'm pretty new to goats, and would prefer to collect pee than draw blood and mail it in. 

Please, everyone who does this, keep us posted on the results! I will too.


----------



## Laney3535

So a doe that came back positive the other day is in a raging heat today :/ so if say you have to wait until after the first missed heat to test


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh I should t have jumped the gun with the 100 tests lol that's probably where the whole 60 day thing is coming in. I mean who's going to test a doe if she just came out of heat......well except while testing this out lol


----------



## Dayna

Following, ordering, testing. lol I have 8 does to test.


----------



## Laney3535

And at 60 days it's pointless to test anyways haha


----------



## snrsfarm

thekibblegoddess said:


> Oh please, oh please, oh please let this work! My doe goes into heat on day 21 and again on day 26 or 27. And this is making me crazy trying to get her bred. She was in with the buck for 2 days and 1 night, so she should be preg, but the waiting is killing me. And she has very silent heats, so i could miss if she goes back into heat on day 21. I don't want to go 5 months thinking she's preg and then her not be. I really need her to freshen. When i asked my vet if he would pull blood to pregnancy test her, he actually told me there was no pregnancy test for goats. Really? So I am def on my own here.


Just go into the vet and tell him you want blood drawn and that you will send it in. He doesn't need to know why he is just getting paid to do so. If you have too take the paper work in with you and show it to him. BioTracking is were we send ours out to.


----------



## Jessica84

Laney3535 said:


> And at 60 days it's pointless to test anyways haha


Lol I agree! That's why I stopped using my pregtone by the time it shows bred your pretty sure they are bred anyways lol
Someone else just started a topic on another preg test about using blood or milk, and it says that it shows up sooner. Now of course that one is out since I can't do blood and my does are dry when breeding but maybe for someone else......although I would just send the blood in to a lab lol


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

The reason I wanted to get the milk/ blood home tests is because shipping blood was such a hassle and expensive. But who knows if they will really work?


----------



## Jessica84

That is true, and I think it comes out quite a bit cheaper. I haven't ever sent in blood but I was figuring on it being about $6 after shipping, which isn't bad for a few goats


----------



## Laney3535

I have never had a hard time shipping blood. It's cheaper for me because I only bred 5 does this year. I'll stick with blood I think these tests are a joke.


----------



## Dayna

I did 3 tests today. I know for sure 2 of them were 100% accurate. 

I tested Ballerine, I saw her get bred and she's far enough along I can feel kids. Stayed Blue.
I tested Myra, who I tried to get bred but saw her come back into heat. Turned Yellow.
I tested Poppy, who I was pretty sure was bred because I saw the buck fall off and she hunched up. Stayed Blue.


----------



## LadySecret

Dayna, the does that stayed blue, how far along are they in their pregnancy?


----------



## Dayna

LadySecret said:


> Dayna, the does that stayed blue, how far along are they in their pregnancy?


2-3 months. Not really sure. I had the buck here for 40 days or so freely with all the does.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I am following this. Thanks everyone for posting results.


----------



## Dayna

I will be re breeding Myra (a nice nigi buck is coming today for a visit) so I'll be able to do a few tests and see how early I can test her after I've seen some activity.


----------



## Jessica84

Mine simply just don't pee for me lol and I don't have time to sit with them all day long  I think this weekend I'm gonna give the kids some cups and send them out lol


----------



## Dayna

Jessica84 said:


> Mine simply just don't pee for me lol and I don't have time to sit with them all day long  I think this weekend I'm gonna give the kids some cups and send them out lol


Yeah I had to follow Poppy around for a half hour. She kept looking at me like "why are you always 2 feet away from my butt Mom?!".


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Supposedly if you rub their estutchion(not a good speller) area for a couple minutes they will pee.


----------



## Dayna

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> Supposedly if you rub their estutchion(not a good speller) area for a couple minutes they will pee.


I did try that, let me tell you. They have not taken to it happily and so far I've gotten no pee that way. lol


----------



## janeen128

Mine I'll be doing in the next couple days...


----------



## AriesBis

So exciting! Ordering! I have 3 hand bred does all bred 2-3 weeks ago. I'll be drawing blood at the end of the month so we will see how accurate these are.


----------



## Jessica84

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> Supposedly if you rub their estutchion(not a good speller) area for a couple minutes they will pee.


Yeah they won't take that well lol they are pretty sure I'm a pervert already because I always feel for a bag after a few months of being bred, mine would just kick at me lol


----------



## RedSonja

Not sure if this is the same test I tried last year, I no longer have any of them nor the ordering info. But the ones I tried were for testing urine, milk or blood serum. I mainly did the blood serum method but I can't find the file where I kept the test results to compare to actual kidding dates, sorry. I will dig around my computer some more and try to find the file. I bought 10 tests for $50 shipped from Canada, so if it's the same company they've come down in price. I do know the paperwork with these tests said accurate results 21 days post breeding so maybe it isn't the same thing?

-Sonja


----------



## janeen128

RedSonja said:


> Not sure if this is the same test I tried last year, I no longer have any of them nor the ordering info. But the ones I tried were for testing urine, milk or blood serum. I mainly did the blood serum method but I can't find the file where I kept the test results to compare to actual kidding dates, sorry. I will dig around my computer some more and try to find the file. I bought 10 tests for $50 shipped from Canada, so if it's the same company they've come down in price. I do know the paperwork with these tests said accurate results 21 days post breeding so maybe it isn't the same thing?
> 
> -Sonja


This one is only for urine, I think your thinking of this one from Canada http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181754

Was the tests accurate?


----------



## Jessica84

That one looks a little more accurate but again no idea how to get 3 drops of blood by myself, well I could but won't lol


----------



## Dayna

Jessica84 said:


> That one looks a little more accurate but again no idea how to get 3 drops of blood by myself, well I could but won't lol


Clean the tip of the ear, hold a warm washcloth on it. Using a flashlight locate a vein in the ear. Prick the vein and you'll get a few drops.

Thats how I used to take blood from my cats ear for diabetes testing. I've also used it on dogs. So I imagine it would work on goats!


----------



## Jessica84

Awesome!!! That sounds so much better then walking around with a cup in my hand for hours lol but I ordered 100 (snaking my forehead) so I'm committed but am so tempted to try this other one now


----------



## RedSonja

janeen128 said:


> This one is only for urine, I think your thinking of this one from Canada http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181754
> 
> Was the tests accurate?


If I can find that file on my computer (which has since been completely rebuilt and lots of stuff archived) I'll be able to answer that question. I do remember trying it with urine gave different results than with blood serum on the same doe, though.

-Sonja


----------



## RedSonja

Jessica84 said:


> Awesome!!! That sounds so much better then walking around with a cup in my hand for hours lol but I ordered 100 (snaking my forehead) so I'm committed but am so tempted to try this other one now


I'm interested to find out how accurate these are as well, thanks for doing the research. 

-Sonja
Wingnut Farms
Nubian Dairy Goats
New Market, Alabama


----------



## Laney3535

Best way to get pee is to go out to the barn before the goats are awake, and when you wake them up the first thing they do is pee and poop. You just have to have more then one person, and lots of cups haha


----------



## goatblessings

I-m going to try that - been sitting with cups in my hands for days, rubbing their backends and getting nothing but dirty looks from the girls. They also seem to fall asleep with all the rubbing - they almost expect it now - but no pee. Nice bonding moments, but I NEED URINE!!!!:brickwall:


----------



## Dayna

Also you can try putting them in a confined area (like a kennel) and as soon as you let them out they'll pee.


----------



## Laney3535

Mine still pee ! Gets annoying when I haul them in the back of the car


----------



## Dairy_goat

I saw this pregnancy detector for several types of livestock here: http://www.rencocorp.com/preg-tone.htm
It is expensive though. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Jessica84

Dairy_goat said:


> I saw this pregnancy detector for several types of livestock here: http://www.rencocorp.com/preg-tone.htm
> 
> It is expensive though. Has anyone tried it?


I was soooo thrilled with my pregtoner when I first got it, but I was also new at goats. It never really showed them bred till 3 months bred, of course five or take, but with my boers by 3 months I can just feel their bag and tell they are bred or not. But if anyone wants one of these I have a used one someplace lol it no honestly I don't recommend this especially for how much they charge for it


----------



## lilaalil

Well, if these are accurate, I have my first 2 pregnant goats! They would be 57 days bred right now. I tested 4 days ago and got positives on both, and tested again today, just in case they were going into heat or something the first time I tested (though I saw no sign of heat... just wanted to make sure)

So, Jaya and Lucy were bred September 16 and 17. I saw the buck breed them each multiple times, hunched backs, white goop, etc. Buck went home after a few days. 

Then, 24 days later, I thought Jaya must be in heat, roaming around the pasture, flagging, crying and screaming like she had lost a friend. None of that since, though it has been 33 days since then. 

Then, 43 days after breeding, I thought Lucy might be in heat. She was doing a lot of sniffing the other goats (especially Jaya) and flagging, and was a little more vocal than usual. 

So, I kinda thought I'd have to bring the buck back, but from these tests, it seems they both took. Just acting weird from pregnancy hormones, I guess. I also have 2 unbred 7-month-olds, who have been going into heat, so maybe their hormones were setting off the 2 pregnant ones. 

I really hope the tests are accurate! Anyone know if they are prone to false positives? Can't imagine all 4 tests would be false positives though. Will update in a few months!


----------



## thegoatmama

SalteyLove said:


> There has been some recent hub-bub in the Goat Health and Care group on Facebook regarding the P-Test from Emlab Genetics.
> 
> http://www.emlabgenetics.com/Pages/PTEST.aspx


Katey, thank you so much for posting this! :hug:

I recently had one of my bucks jump a fence into my younglings pen (9-10 months old). A lot of advice said to give them lutelyse ASAP, but I was hesitant to give them all hormone injections without knowing if they were pregnant or not. (I had a doe respond very, very badly and die of complications from a necessary hormone injection and am since wary of them)
I'm going to order a pack of these as soon as I can and take each case one by one.
Thank you again!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Just tested this out with one of our does due in January. We can't see an udder on her under all of the winter hair, and she doesn't seem to be pregnant, so we got curious. We haven't felt her for an udder, but we will probably end up doing that in order to verify the test. But it says she's pregnant! Yay!!


----------



## Jessica84

Ok so I decided no point in testing them before a month bred since it will say a heat is bred soooooo ms diamonds is due 3-26 so bred 10-24 and no sign of heat and that sucker turned blue fast and stayed blue YAY!!!! Very stoked since she didn't take last year   ok as for catching them peeling, when a goat gets up she will pee within like 5 minutes, I find that to be very true but I can never sit with them and wait for them to get up during the day. Yesterday I went out right as the sun was getting ready to come out and everyone was laying down, they saw me got up and peed. Of course I didn't have a cup! So this morning I did the same thing, and well diamonds didn't get up so I kept playing with her bag till I ticked her off enough to get up and she peed. So I am going to get up early and keep testing some girls


----------



## thegoatmama

Congrats on the pregnancies! :greengrin:
I ordered mine just the other day and I'm excited to test my girls. Well...the ones that are supposed to be pregnant...the 'whoops' ones I'm still biting my nails over...
It'll be interesting to see how accurate they are.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you  yes and I'm not holding my breath on these tests being 100% on just yet, but diamonds in say it's right simply because she should have come back into heat by now and I've watched her like a hawk lol. I think I have a few oops as well, we will see how that goes though, I just wrote down dates and will keep a eye on them


----------



## billiejw89

I've had my tests sitting in a box on the top of my dresser...for a while now. I was so excited about testing, then my brother passed away from a logging accident. It's been over a month now, and I just realised how much I've been putting EVERYTHING off. I just shut down for awhile. Well, I think I'm ready to get back in the swing of things, I'm going to try to get all the girls tested this week! I will post my results when they're in!


----------



## valleyhavengoats

So sad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## billiejw89

valleyhavengoats said:


> So sad. Sorry for your loss.


Thank you


----------



## janeen128

So very sorry for your loss....


----------



## billiejw89

Oh dear, catching urine is a lot harder than it looks! A few of them squatted and it was only a drizzle they were done by the time I got close lol. I got too cold out there! So I will try again after I warm up!


----------



## phydough

I agree! Catching urine has proven to be much harder than I expected. I gave shots last week. The girls are still mad at me and suspicious of the stick with a cup. I'm going to feed them grain against the fence today getting all of their butts pointed my way and maybe I'll catch a sample in time.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Just ordered these after blood drawing didn't go well . Cant wait to try them I just picked up a doe that should be 30-60 days along & 2 that should be about a week along so I'm excited to see how these work


----------



## Jessica84

billiejw89 said:


> Oh dear, catching urine is a lot harder than it looks! A few of them squatted and it was only a drizzle they were done by the time I got close lol. I got too cold out there! So I will try again after I warm up!


First I'm so very sorry for your loss  
Isn't it hard to catch the pee!! I got just a tad over the 1cc for diamonds, turned my head for one second and she was squatting and I put the cup under her and I was close enough I didn't even need to take a step lol to be totally honest even if this does come out to be totally accurate I think I'm going to use the other test that you need only 3 drops of blood. There is seriously no way I'm going to be able to do this on my less friendly goats unless I tie them up tight for hours and just sit next to them all day


----------



## lilaalil

billiejw89 said:


> Oh dear, catching urine is a lot harder than it looks! A few of them squatted and it was only a drizzle they were done by the time I got close lol. I got too cold out there! So I will try again after I warm up!


I'm so sorry about your brother. I'm sure it can take a good long time to pick up and want to do things again after something like that. I'm glad you are feeling a bit better.

Catching pee can be very easy. As others have said, just go out before the goats wake up in the morning. When they stand up (you can nudge them) they will usually pee within 5 minutes or so. Right about the time you start to think they never will 

I got positives for both of my bred does (tested each twice), but since these are not fully tested for goats, I am going to be sending blood to biotracking as well to double check. I want to do a CAE test anyway, so as long as I am drawing and shipping blood... Will update when I get the results.


----------



## Jessica84

How far along are your girls? I did Rosie this morning, same deal as diamonds have t seen another heat and bred the day after and hers says no  both these girls didn't take last year but I'm wondering if MAYBE the amount of kids they have in there might be playing with how soon it shows up??? Diamonds is HUGE I had to put her on a diet even so I wouldn't be surprised if she ends up with a litter, and Rosie even though she didn't breed last year isn't overly fat but not thin, I think totally perfect on weight so maybe only 2 if she is bred. Or do you think they would give off the same thing that detects them being bred no matter how many babies???


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm going to have to test my girls one way or another. I bred one and brought her home and the buck smell made all the other does go berserk. I finally felt pretty sure my Nigerian was in heat, so I took her to be bred - looked good. The buck was VERY thorough ;-) However, since I've brought her home EVERYONE seems to be in heat all the time, including the first girl I had bred. There is no end to the head butting, bucky noises, flagging, discharge and insanity. Seriously, they don't even seem to have cycles now - It seems like they their hormones are just off the charts. The two that I had bred are the worst, but the jr does are pretty revved up too.

Soooo, are they pregnant or are they short cycling - and is it short cycling when it seems constant? Must. Test. But I have to wait until the third week of December to test - kinda late to rebreed my LaMancha. OY!


----------



## ShyAnne7

Ive ordered tests. I cant tell if my lamancha is or isnt bred. Fairly certain my Nubian is. Lamancha still has slight discharge on and off , not interested in buck nor he in her... Ive been reading so much of this....I sure hope she is bred so I can stop wondering if and when!


----------



## margaret

Groovyoldlady, maybe it's just hormones?


----------



## ShyAnne7

My equine friends and I wondered how well this test would work for mares.... So far results are accurate !
So def something to consider for mares.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh good thing you brought this back up or I would have totally spaced on Rosie's test. Ok so 12/1 it showed not bred. Still wasn't buying that so did it again yesterday and showed bred. I'm still curious as to why diamonds showed up sooner then hers but maybe i missed it by a day or so on actually testing bred. Who knows I'm just happy these two are bred.


----------



## Jessica84

I'm out on this testing. I don't think it works. Diamonds is in heat right now. Maybe she is cystic or something and it's messing with the test but I can get a better idea just watching my goats then paying for a test that might work


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I've tried out two of these so far . Got a bred on 1 doe( I've never seen her in heat so no clue on how far along she'd even be ) & a maybe on a second the urine was a little cold so I'm just about to test a second batch . I'll be super excited if these are right


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Negative on the second I bought her as possibly bred 2 1/2 weeks ago ( should be 40-70 days along) & I haven't seen any sign of her being in heat so I'm hoping she's just not as far along as they thought .


----------



## SalteyLove

Just as a reminder to everyone - the manufacturer indicates that this test will not be accurate until 60 days bred. But, as we are seeing, there may also be false positives from heat cycles.


----------



## Jessica84

SalteyLove said:


> Just as a reminder to everyone - the manufacturer indicates that this test will not be accurate until 60 days bred. But, as we are seeing, there may also be false positives from heat cycles.


You are right! But also by 60 days I would already be sure they are bred lol but that's me and my set up; may be fine for someone who doesn't run the buck with the does


----------



## lilaalil

Gah, I don't really know what to think. My original post is quoted below. Basically, I got positive pee tests for 2 of my does. Last week, I went ahead and sent blood off to Biotracking for 1 of the "pregnant" does, Jaya to test for pregnancy and CAE. Unfortunately, I could not get blood from Lucy, just couldn't get into her vein for some reason. Anyway, Jaya is not pregnant, according to Biotracking!

When I used the Emlab test, neither doe seemed to be in heat, and I tested again 4 days later, just in case, even though there had been no sign of heat. Two positive tests for each of the 2 does. So either she miscarried between then and now, or it was detecting heat that I couldn't see, or is just inaccurate.

I went down to do collect more pee yesterday afternoon, and there is Jaya, flagging and being VERY interested in my 2.5-month-old buckling I just brought home, encouraging him try to mount her etc. Well, here's hoping he figures it out.

I didn't bother testing Jaya again, but I did collect some pee from Lucy. Her test turned BRIGHT, dark blue, and stayed that way, which seems consistent with being nearly 3 months pregnant. She hasn't shown any real signs of heat, and no interest in little buckling, so we will see if we get at least some babies come February.

Good news is, the 3 does I did collect blood from are CAE-free! I'm so relieved!



lilaalil said:


> Well, if these are accurate, I have my first 2 pregnant goats! They would be 57 days bred right now. I tested 4 days ago and got positives on both, and tested again today, just in case they were going into heat or something the first time I tested (though I saw no sign of heat... just wanted to make sure)
> 
> So, Jaya and Lucy were bred September 16 and 17. I saw the buck breed them each multiple times, hunched backs, white goop, etc. Buck went home after a few days.
> 
> Then, 24 days later, I thought Jaya must be in heat, roaming around the pasture, flagging, crying and screaming like she had lost a friend. None of that since, though it has been 33 days since then.
> 
> Then, 43 days after breeding, I thought Lucy might be in heat. She was doing a lot of sniffing the other goats (especially Jaya) and flagging, and was a little more vocal than usual.
> 
> So, I kinda thought I'd have to bring the buck back, but from these tests, it seems they both took. Just acting weird from pregnancy hormones, I guess. I also have 2 unbred 7-month-olds, who have been going into heat, so maybe their hormones were setting off the 2 pregnant ones.
> 
> I really hope the tests are accurate! Anyone know if they are prone to false positives? Can't imagine all 4 tests would be false positives though. Will update in a few months!


----------



## Dayna

Lil is there any chance your doe with false positives has cystic ovary?


----------



## lilaalil

Dayna said:


> Lil is there any chance your doe with false positives has cystic ovary?


Hmm, just did a quick Google search, and it's possible, though she doesn't have many of the signs. She definitely doesn't act "bucky"; the first time I've ever seen her do anything so undignified as mount another goat, was today, with the little buckling. But I haven't seen regular, 3-week heats from her either. She may just be quiet about them sometimes.

I've only had her since April of this year. She had kids in Feb of this last year, so no problems back then.

Little buckling is sure TRYING to figure out how to breed her. He'll be going to his other home in about a month though, and I'll just leave her be until fall. I have a lot of other stuff going on right now, so might be a blessing to have one less goat to milk. If she doesn't get pregnant in the fall, well, then I guess we got a problem.

Dayna, I'm so sorry, I haven't gotten your CMT kit back to you. You know how life can get around here! Whenever is good for you, I can run it over, or even just tie it to your gate.


----------



## Dayna

Don't worry! I'm not milking lol so I'm in no hurry. I've been busy too.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Did a second test on my positive doe & it's now saying not bred  so I'm thinking she was in heat or just coming out of it & still had hormones from being in heat. I never saw the buck paying her to much attention but the kids mentioned he was extra bratty to them a few days before ( he never acts up for me so I wouldn't notice it) . Checked under her tail tonight & theres dried discharge . So I guess we'll start over I'll mark the calendar for around the time the kids noticed his extra attitude & watch a little closer for her to come into heat . On the upside my doe's that were in standing heat 20 days ago aren't showing any signs of heat yet so I've got my fingers crossed that I'll have some new ones to try this out on before long


----------



## fcdairygoats

I am going to order the tests from emlab genetics. It's 10 tests for $20. At least if it doesn't work for us, it won't be too much of a waste! I am going to wait until they are 30+ days and if there are any signs of heat I will wait on testing. It's interesting how the tests are positive for heats. Could be helpful for those that have does with silent heats.


----------



## Crystal

I have been looking into the test. Debating if I wanted to try it. It also may help for when we want to AI. Has anyone tried the test when they knew the doe was in heat? I know I have some very vocal girls. :smile: I may buy 10 and test a few.


----------



## ShyAnne7

Tested both my does, 
Lamancha is 64 days, results positive
Nubian is 67-74 days and results are positive

YAY!! 

I am going to test my mares tomorrow and post results then.


----------



## ShyAnne7

Results on mare 270 (approx) days positive. Mare has foal movement, will be testing a non bred mare and a mare approx 145 days in foal.


----------



## VVFarm

Hooray!!! I've always wished there was a simple urine test. I knew it could be done- I can get them for myself at the Dollar Store, after all. ;-)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I wasn't going to try another one until the girls hit 30 days but I got impatient  . 24 days since breeding no sign of heat ( but I'll keep watching) I'll retest at 30 days & see if it's still blue


----------



## ShyAnne7

Turns out the reason my Lamancha does test was blue is because she is in heat, breeding today, 2~3 days after test....


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Day 31 test on a doe I also tested last week . It's gotten darker & still no signs of heat so as long as I don't see her in heat soon I'm going with she's bred


----------



## goatblessings

Seems like others have had better success with this test. I have 5 does, 3 did not test positive after 70 days bred. My Daisy, who has silent heats was the doe I really needed to check, since I am always unsure about her. Finally had the vet come out today - all 3 are bred. With Daisy, just by looking at her I knew the test had to be wrong. And yes, I strictly followed directions, performed the test at least 2x. I will have to learn how to draw blood. Here is a pic of my "not bred" according to emlab Daisy, who I think is due at the end of the month.


----------



## Jessica84

I didn't have good luck with it either  there's another at home one you can use I believe it urine milk or blood and all it takes is 3 drops or one of them but I have no idea what I'm going to do with the rest of my 100 of this test so I'm a little put off on trying another kind right now


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Still playing with these a bit so I ordered a few singles & I think they've changed the days you test didn't they originally say after 60 ? The new ones say 40-60 days . I retested a doe I caught coming out of heat last time she should be 34-38 days along . It says bred so I guess I'll wait & see now  . Still not thinking there super accurate as I'm pretty positive my Alpines bred & the results keep telling me no . Getting ready to try a 3rd test on her


----------



## ksalvagno

That is nice that you are testing it and letting us know.


----------



## goatblessings

All 3 of mine did not test positive a few times after 60 days bred. The vet did ultrasounds, all 3 are bred and he thinks Daisy is 4 months along. We saw heartbeats and the kids move. Did the last test I had today on her just for fun. Came back negative. I don't know why these worked on 2 of my does and not on the other 3. Still scratching my head.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Just tried another one of these on my alpine girl that I swear is bred still negative & she should be a minimum of 50 days along . I've seen 0 signs of heat since she arrived so I'm thinking I may have to get my mil back out here to try drawing blood on her again.


----------



## goatblessings

Yes - I wouldn't trust the results - you know your goat and what you see. I was the same way with Daisy. Hoping you find out soon - it drives us crazy!:GAAH:


----------



## Laney3535

I don't trust these tests at all. The hormone it tests for is released in goats for other situations then just pregnancy.... I was so hoping it would work... It tested negative on a doe I know for a fact is pregnant haha


----------



## goatblessings

I agree with you!!! Finding a few posts here on does that are definitely preggo and the test says no. Won't be wasting my $$ next year. I have 3 confirmed by US (vet) that are preggo and test says no. Going to have to learn to draw blood. At least I won't add to the "crazy goat lady" moniker by sitting on a bucket with a plastic cup behind a goat's behind!:lol:


----------



## Dayna

My tests so far have been 100% accurate. I thought a green one was neg, but it was pos. I just decided wrong


----------



## Coxgoatfarm

I tested my goat with one of these test mid November. I was certain she was pregnant but wanted to confirm. She wasnt bagging up but was getting wider and wider. Previous owner told me she should kid late October early November but that didn't happen. The test was negative for pregnancy. I did it twice to make sure. On December 30th she delivered one single doeling. So the test was inaccurate for my goat and since it was done 6 weeks before she delivered she should have been far enough along to get accurate results.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok call me crazy....but I am trying these tests. They do work for some people it seems.....videos etc. I have a doe that was bred in March. A few wks later a little bloody discharge, I thought she had lost preg. But she continues to look pregnant to me. Growing tummy. She is not a first time mom. So I tried these tests on her from emlab. Both of them were positive and I used another unbred doe as a control group of sorts. She was obviously NOT preggers. So.....now I am not sure since many of you have had mixed results.

Have any of you had a little bloody discharge (not tons) and still had babies born??

Tami


----------



## Lisa Storksen

Jessica84 said:


> That's only $3 a test so cheap enough that you could play with it and figure out when the soonest you can tell if they are bred. I'm going for it! Drawing blood is more ideal yes but for people like me who are basically a solo operation till the kids get big enough to actually hold a boer doe this is perfect!! I have a doe that is about 70 right now and a dang Nubian that got bred today so I'm gonna order and play with this
> As for collecting the pee, I thought about this before with the bleach test, 1ml really isn't that much, I wonder if I got my prolapse harness and put a wad of paper towels place at their girly parts if I could just ring 1ml out (thinking) I know the Nubian would be easy to get a sample but that other one is not a overly nice doe...........just something to think about


That is what I though, but the shipping was 18 bucks! Cheaper to do the blood route at that cost.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Lisa Storksen said:


> That is what I though, but the shipping was 18 bucks! Cheaper to do the blood route at that cost.


shipping use to be cheaper on them they've gone up since the tests first came out


----------



## Lisa Storksen

bisonviewfarm said:


> shipping use to be cheaper on them they've gone up since the tests first came out


I was surprised at the high cost, being the package can't be more than 1-2 lbs if that. I am going to stick with the blood draw, send it off, wait a week system. lol Not sure if I can follow a goat around that long. Maybe an adult diaper? lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Lisa Storksen said:


> I was surprised at the high cost, being the package can't be more than 1-2 lbs if that. I am going to stick with the blood draw, send it off, wait a week system. lol Not sure if I can follow a goat around that long. Maybe an adult diaper? lol


Crazy shipping the bials are tiny I bet the whole pack doesn't even weigh half a pound. I wasted a lot of time when I tried them till I discovered you just have to wake them up they almost always have to pee lol


----------



## Jellybelly

I bought a couple and did a blood test to see the results. The P Test was positive and the blood test was negative. The P Test is only 95% which it did say in the pamphlet depending on heat cycle can give a poss reading. I still think it's pretty cool!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Interesting....well we are about to see if it is correct. My doe would be due in Aug...around 14th. It definately said she was positive. I also did another test on one other doe and it was negative. My goats always pee first thing in morning. I never seem to have trouble getting a sample of urine or poop. lol. Not sure why. Anyway I will be testing her urine again soon to check again. I may test another doe as well to just see what that test would say on a non preg doe. But both tests I have done on her both times have said positive. Will see. If she isn't having babies in Aug then I will know it does not work for us. But I am not paying to have the vet out for blood draw. That would cost alot.


----------



## Sfgwife

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Interesting....well we are about to see if it is correct. My doe would be due in Aug...around 14th. It definately said she was positive. I also did another test on one other doe and it was negative. My goats always pee first thing in morning. I never seem to have trouble getting a sample of urine or poop. lol. Not sure why. Anyway I will be testing her urine again soon to check again. I may test another doe as well to just see what that test would say on a non preg doe. But both tests I have done on her both times have said positive. Will see. If she isn't having babies in Aug then I will know it does not work for us. But I am not paying to have the vet out for blood draw. That would cost alot.


Blood draws are really easy to do yourself. Our vet said.... you cannot kill a goat drawin blood. .


----------



## Jessica84

Sfgwife said:


> Blood draws are really easy to do yourself. Our vet said.... you cannot kill a goat drawin blood. .


Lol someone had to tell me this before I got the guts to learn how to draw blood on my own. If someone never told me that I NEVER would have attempted it. I have I don't even know how many blood samples under my belt and other then quite a few misses on the vein and a not overly happy goat when I'm done all has been well lol but drawing blood and tube feeding has been probably the most frightening but oh so handy skills I have probably learned so far


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I may learn someday to do this. But my daughter is the one who will do blood draws if anyone does in our family. She’s away at univ tho. So we just are doing the ‘guess and wait’ option this time. Lol. 

I will be watching this for like a hawk. Weighing her today. Will see.


----------

